# firefox-36.0.4,1 javascript errors



## phwaap (Mar 29, 2015)

Some time back in mid-January maybe I updated www/firefox (maybe going to v36.0.1) and several sites seemed to break.  In particular, most of Weather Underground's graphs stopped displaying:







I contacted their support and they were not able to reproduce it with any OS/Firefox combination. Looks fine on my Win8 laptop via Firefox 36.0.4 as well.  Can anyone else reproduce this?


----------



## tobik@ (Mar 29, 2015)

No, they work fine here. I see that you have installed Firebug, maybe try disabling it or any other extension.


----------



## fernandel (Mar 29, 2015)

It works fine on mine too. Do you have No Script plugin or something like No Script?


----------



## phwaap (Mar 29, 2015)

Thanks for confirming.  I disabled all add-ons (then uninstalled them all) and it didn't fix it.  Only creating a completely new profile seems to work.  Some setting got out of whack apparently, as I've re-installed all add-ons and it's working fine.


----------



## phwaap (Mar 30, 2015)

Took me a while to track down the difference in vimdiff(1).  The culprit is in prefs.js:

```
dom.indexedDB.enabled = false
```
Setting it to the default of 'true' fixes the problem.


----------

